# Tall's Recomp Log



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So I'm currently sat at a lean-ish 17st 7lbs, and have decided I could do with adding some new lean tissue and getting leaner. So I've decided to do a 'Body Recomp' experiment - getting bigger, stronger and leaner. Or thats the plan anyway we'll see in 2 to 3 months if it's worked.

The plan is a low-ish fat, med carb med protein diet. I'll adjust that as required throughout.

I have purchased / am in the process of purchasing a shed load of supplements so we'll see what affect they have, in any, in my quest. Ask away if any specific supps interest you.

Training - Going for a H.I.T. type approach for Upper Body, and a mix of things for Back/Legs - they seem to grow nicely no matter what I throw at them. Back/Legs will be trained every other week to allow upper body to catch up.

I'll try and post up a full daily diet too.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Should be a good read. Good luck Bro!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Todays Diet (Macro's will include any supps)

Meal 1: 2x Toast + Butter, Glass Grapefuit Juice (6P, 40C, 15F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 B+C Vit, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Vanadyl, 1 Chromium, 1 Glucosamine, 1 Digestive Enzyme, 1 B12

- Lazy here I know - no protein.

Meal 2: Chicken Sandwich (30P, 40C, 10F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Digestive Enzyme

Meal 3: 250g Lean Mince, 75g Rice, 100g Green Beans + Cabbage (60P, 60C, 27F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 B+C Vit, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Vanadyl, 1 Chromium, 1 Glucosamine, 1 Digestive Enzyme, 1 B12

- Test Blood Glucose here, 5.3mmol which indicates the Vanadyl and Chromium are working. Will take fasted blood glucose readings in the morning.

Cardio: 2.5miles

Meal 4: Chicken Sandwich (30P, 40C, 10F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Digestive Enzyme

Meal 5: Dauphinoise Potatoes + Green Veg (25P, 40C, 17F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 B+C Vit, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Vanadyl, 1 Chromium, 1 Glucosamine, 1 Digestive Enzyme, 1 B12

*Train*

*Decline Bench*

Warm Up x 40kg

Build Up x 60kg

Working Set: 80kg x 6 - Shoulder Induced Form Failure on 7.

Back Down Set: 10 x 60kg - Real easy. Perhaps should have R.P'd on Working Set.

*Incline Chest Press Machine*

Build Up x 30kg

Build Up x 50kg

Working Set: 9 x 70kg - Form Failure.

*Chest Flies on Rear Delt Machine*

Build Up x 30kg

Build Up x 55kg

Working Set: 10 x 75kg

Tabatas On Concept 2 Rower

PWO: Carb Drink (30g C)

Meal 6: Protein Shake (35P, 40C, 15F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 B+C Vit, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Vanadyl, 1 Chromium, 1 Glucosamine, 1 Digestive Enzyme, 1 B12


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Should be a good read. Good luck Bro!


Cheers Mr P. :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you gonna bung some pics up mate?-been waiting for ages now....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> you gonna bung some pics up mate?-been waiting for ages now....


I charge by the hour for that big boy... But I include the hotel room in my price ... :becky:


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a good diet. Just wondering, What is the brewers yeast for?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBoi said:


> Looks like a good diet. Just wondering, What is the brewers yeast for?


The high B vit and chromium content


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

neatly side stepped big boy :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> neatly side stepped big boy :becky:


I'll fire some up when I think I look shexi :becky:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

put them up, put them up, put them up...lol lol:high5:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hammers said:


> put them up, put them up, put them up...lol lol:high5:


Sorry I didn't realise we were boxing...:focus:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

PUT YOUR PICTURES UP TALL :focus::focus:


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Tall...what are you measuring blood glucose levels with and what will this tell you exactly?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck Tall...should be a fun and informative read...Cheers...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Verne said:


> Tall...what are you measuring blood glucose levels with and what will this tell you exactly?


I measure my Blood Glucose Level (BGL) with a BGL Tester :becky:

It's a machine that takes a drop of blood from your finger, and then tests it.

Oh sorry - also it should tell me how well the Vanadyl and Chromium and shuttling glucose/nutrients/aminos into my muscles. Thats the theory.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yesterdays Diet (Macro's will include any supps)

Fasted Blood Glucose Level: 6.3mmol

Meal 1: 2x Toast + Butter, Glass Grapefuit Juice (6P, 40C, 15F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 B+C Vit, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Vanadyl, 1 Chromium, 1 Glucosamine, 1 Digestive Enzyme, 1 B12

- Lazy here *again* I know - no protein.

Meal 2: Protein + Oats Shake (30P, 40C, 10F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Digestive Enzyme

Meal 3: 250g Lean Mince, 75g Rice, 100g Green Beans + Cabbage (60P, 60C, 27F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 B+C Vit, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Vanadyl, 1 Chromium, 1 Glucosamine, 1 Digestive Enzyme, 1 B12

Cardio: 2miles

Meal 4: Protein + Oats Shake (30P, 40C, 10F)

7 Fish Oils, 1 Brewers Yeast, 1 Digestive Enzyme

Meal 5: Chicken + Dauphinoise Potatoes + Green Veg (50P, 40C, 17F)

(No Supps)

No Meal 6 - went to bed to repay some sleep debt.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is that vanadyl sulphate youre using?

bloody hell thats a lot of fish oil caps!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> is that vanadyl sulphate youre using?
> 
> bloody hell thats a lot of fish oil caps!!!


Yes dude. Vanadyl Sulphate and Chromium Polyniconate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> you gonna bung some pics up mate?-been waiting for ages now....


go on tall, we know you want to. :nod:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

scottswald said:


> go on tall, we know you want to. :nod:


When you boys can be bothered to fire up some current photos then I'll charge the batteries on my camera. Hows that for a deal? :becky:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

4 a guy who is the 1st to ask for pics of younger boys/men... im supprised you don't put them up mate and i can promise you will get an honest opinion from me...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh dear what have i started....

just wanted to see how things were progressing..

heres one of the last pics i`ll be taking for a while:








:becky:

you cant be shy after that one lmfao

btw vanadyl sulphate is compared by many to rat poison...

hoping everyone who`s asking to see tall pics has the balls/legs to reciprocate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> oh dear what have i started....
> 
> just wanted to see how things were progressing..
> 
> ...


you're a sick man Cal :der:......... :becky:


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> oh dear what have i started....
> 
> just wanted to see how things were progressing..
> 
> ...


OMG! Cal, I should have learned by now to expect this sort of behaviour from ur good self. :clap2:

Is that to add further insentive for ur hounds to lick the peanut butter???

When I get bck from hols I'll fire up some recent pics, might even try to rival u Cal for the title of 'best in show' for ur Dog thong! Genius mate.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just noticed whats in ur right hand, knew u had to smoking something lol....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> 4 a guy who is the 1st to ask for pics of younger boys/men... im supprised you don't put them up mate and i can promise you will get an honest opinion from me...


I only like handsome straight boys. Ahhh that excludes you...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> oh dear what have i started....
> 
> just wanted to see how things were progressing..
> 
> ...


Where did you read that Cal? I've only seen positive reviews on Vanadyl and Chromium


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm honest i dont know anyone who likes vanadyl.

maybe start a thread on UK-M and see what ya get back.

i`d go with what users of it say rather than an article in this case.

it was on my to do list when i was a maximuscle boy but just never got round to it.

nath what can i say...

original pics are £50 each with outline of weiner showing :becky:

:focus:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> hmm honest i dont know anyone who likes vanadyl.
> 
> maybe start a thread on UK-M and see what ya get back.
> 
> ...


Don't understand why they wouldn't like it dude?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well its been around for years and as far as i know nobody bothers to use it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> well its been around for years and as far as i know nobody bothers to use it.


There are better GDA's available - however they as prescription/scheduled meds (Glucophage for example)

Vanadyl/Chromium/ALA/Glutamine seem to be the best of the OTC supps.

In terms of BB'ing if one was so included to need a powerful insulin mimetic to shuttle nutrients/carbs/aminos into the blood stream then Insulin would be... I don't want to say the *best option* as there are obviously risks associated with insulin use - the most powerful option.

Chromium is Insulin's cofactor.

Studies have shown both Vanadyl and Chromium to work as a GDA. In terms of enhancing muscle mass - no thats not proven. But as a GDA yes.

If you're interested theres a shedload of stuff on the usual american boards - AM/MD etc


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

surprisingly i`m not,but thanks.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So nothing interesting to report on the diet front. Meals have remained the same. Weight has dropped marginally - which i found curious.

Cardio has been none existant other than perhaps a 2-4 mile walk every other day and a bit of tabatas. Must improve that.

Time to up the carbs, up the protein and up the cardio me thinks.

Trained back last night - didn't have a lot of time, so did the following:

*Deadlifts*

Warmup @ 60kg

Buildup @ 100kg - lower back was really tight so this felt heavy. Time for more stretching me thinks.

Build up @ 140kg

Working Set: 6 @ 180kg - lower back was fed up by now.

First time deadlifting in ~1month me thinks. I do enjoy deads. :becky:

Feeling fairly strong so moved onto the Hammer Strength Pulldown

Warmup @ Machine + 40kg

Build Up @ + 80kg

Working Set: 10 x 120kg - curiously this was very easy. So...

Working Set 2: 6 x *160*kg

The 160kg shocked the life out of me. Training partner couldn't even shift it (we wondered if the machine was giving too much leverage) - thats the equivalent of me + 50kg

I'm not saying my form was perfect, but the handles touched me shoulders so it was an interesting anomaly to say the least.

I'll revisit that and see how I do chinning with a weighted belt in 2 weeks time.

Early morning session tomorrow :becky:


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice second working set. Is that your pb? If so congrats.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBoi said:


> Nice second working set. Is that your pb? If so congrats.


It's a PB but certainly a curious one...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fasted Cardio, Shoulders and Arms this morning.

*Strict Military Press*

Warm Up x Bar

Build Up x 40kg

Working Set: 10 x 50kg (Failure)

Backdown Set: 10 x 40kg (Failure)

Should have added in another shoulder exercise, but it was 6am so I can be forgiven for forgetting :becky:

*Seated Overhead Tricep Extension*

Warmup x 25kg

Build Up x 35kg

Build Up x 40kg

Working Set: 10 x 45kg (Failure)

*Tricep Pushdowns*

Build Up x 25kg

Working Set: 10 x 35kg (Failure)

*Single Arm Cross Body Tricep Pulldowns*

Working Set: 8 x 25kg (Failure)

^^^ Shane what are these called...?

*Standing EZ Bar Bicep Curls*

3 x 10 @ Bar + 20kg (Failure)

*Preacher Curl Machine*

2 x 10 @ 35kg

Shane has the worlds heaviest Preacher curl machine. When we trained arms on it the other week I think we got up to the dizzying heights of Machine + 5kgs :becky:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

well you obvious don't like honesty, mate for a guy who kicks ass in the gym like you say you do, that back shot might as well be of a dogs tail.

you might not like my opinion, but hey at least it's a true one, if anything use it to motivate you to grow your back.

i honestly see no progress in that pic whatsoever there is nothing there to me its just a picture of ones back...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> well you obvious don't like honesty, mate for a guy who kicks ass in the gym like you say you do, that back shot might as well be of a dogs tail.
> 
> you might not like my opinion, but hey at least it's a true one, if anything use it to motivate you to grow your back.
> 
> i honestly see no progress in that pic whatsoever there is nothing there to me its just a picture of ones back...


Show me your back photos then please ladies...

I've just dug the tape out. 35in waist after my refeed (ahhhh carb bloat...) and 48in back/chest (unpumped).


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Hahaha some funny posts:clap2:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cal no wonder that dogs got its ears down and a surprised look on it face, where her heads just been - you must be as slack as a Yack!! ;-)

Or is the head just hiding the yellow staines....

VS is horrid stuff, I'll never take it again, if you want an upset stomach and to feel shite give it a go otherwise don't bother!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Tall having actually seen your back in the flesh and the bloody size of you, it's coming along, there's nothing wrong with it you aren't presenting yourself as a competitve bobybuilder, I think you have the potential to do so should you choose that road.

Also for a bloke of your height you've a strong back and those legs are very strong!!!

Guy's personally speaking constructive critique is one thing, flaming is another


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Tall...just catching up on some reading and decided to throw my two cents in...To Ali...as said above there is a differance between constructive critisim and just plain being a *ss...Hammers...I remember when you first came on here and the state of mind and body that you were in and who was there to show you the way, so shut the fcuk up and show some respect...you beg the guy to show you a pic and then flame him as soon as he does...Tall I believe you train mostly for strength gains and not so much for vainity and your progress in that realm shows to hold true...Being 5'6 and having many taller friends who share this same interest , i've seen first hand the differance in size gains...It is much harder for taller ppl to pack on enough muscle to make a noticiable differance to the naked eye...Ali...you should start posting on UK-M...you will fit right in there mate...The last couple of post I read on this thread seemed in character for Ali, but I'm surprised by you Hammer...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Tall having actually seen your back in the flesh and the bloody size of you, it's coming along, there's nothing wrong with it you aren't presenting yourself as a competitve bobybuilder, I think you have the potential to do so should you choose that road.
> 
> Also for a bloke of your height you've a strong back and those legs are very strong!!!
> 
> Guy's personally speaking constructive critique is one thing, flaming is another


Cheers Mr P.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Cal no wonder that dogs got its ears down and a surprised look on it face, where her heads just been - you must be as slack as a Yack!! ;-)
> 
> Or is the head just hiding the yellow staines....
> 
> *VS is horrid stuff, I'll never take it again, if you want an upset stomach and to feel shite give it a go otherwise don't* *bother!!!*


Other than a hot flush when I take VS and Chromium (which I'm attributing to to the Niacin) I've had no problems thus far - other than the 'expected side effects' i.e. I'm making my blood sugar drop, I'll see if this stops as I adjust my carb intake.

Worst one for bad guts for me is 3g-5g of Vitamin C on a empty stomach.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> is that vanadyl sulphate youre using?
> 
> *bloody hell thats a lot of fish oil caps!!!*


The fish oils help with my dodgy shoulder - i.e. shoulder work and benching is an option.

If I come off the fish oils my shoulder seems to 'dry out', creak more and have a small amount of pain there all day. On fish oils - no problems other than early fatique of the medial delt.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall...as you may know...I have a reconstructed shoulder...do you think fish oil would help...what does the fish oil do...?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ive been using vanadyl sulphate and seems to be working ok.. can cause a bit of gas but apart from that no prob (but maybe with my ibs im used to the pain so dont notice it??)

also tall, because of ibs regular vitamin c is a no no for me - its ascorbic acid and many people cant take it in high doses... if you want to take that much without problem look for lamberts gentle vitamin c 500mg - loads of places on web do it just look on google.. works a treat even when going up to 10g daily before a show!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Vit C never causes me a problem provided I take no more than 2 gram per time, the last week before a show I'll go from 5 gram per day to 15 gram, I just spread it out with each meal.

An ex of mine a long time ago was coming down with a cold, I suggested she had some vitamin C and told her to take some of mine before she came to bed, they were 1 gram tablets, I don't know how many she took because I don't know how many where in the tub, but it was far from empty.... the results where spectacular, the cold went but I think I'd have sonner have a snotty nose!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> ive been using vanadyl sulphate and seems to be working ok.. can cause a bit of gas but apart from that no prob (but maybe with my ibs im used to the pain so dont notice it??)
> 
> also tall, because of ibs regular vitamin c is a no no for me - its ascorbic acid and many people cant take it in high doses... if you want to take that much without problem look for lamberts gentle vitamin c 500mg - loads of places on web do it just look on google.. works a treat even when going up to 10g daily before a show!


I think I'm quite sensitive to carbs. Without VS/Chromium they make me seriously sleepy (i.e. a 2 hour sleep after sunday dinner)

Lee - have you tested your BGL while using Vanadyl?

I'll start with lower doses of VitC and spread it through the day. I'd just been using half a spoonful on waking and the same/more before bed in water (mines powdered) to blunt cortisol.

Cheers Gents


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Tall...as you may know...I have a reconstructed shoulder...do you think fish oil would help...what does the fish oil do...?


What doesn't fish oil do thats the question... :becky:

I really rate Fish Oil Cellar. It's not 'hugely' expensive even in large doses.

Basically it functions as an anti-inflamitory.

I take ~42g per day as capules. 7 caps with each meal.

You could start at 6g per day and see how you got on.

I suspect it may have a synergistic reaction when combined with Cissus. I'm still waiting for mine to come so I'll let you know how I get on when it arrives.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> What doesn't fish oil do thats the question... :becky:
> 
> I really rate Fish Oil Cellar. It's not 'hugely' expensive even in large doses.
> 
> ...


Thank you...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Thank you...


I think in the states you can get Lemon flavour fish oils and take it by the t-spoon


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Flat Bench*

Warmup @ 40kg

Build Up @ 60kg

Working Set 1: 10 @ 80kg

Working Set 2: 3 @ 100kg + 7negs(6seconds) @ 100kg

^^^ Shoulder seems to be getting back to normal. It fatigued on the positive on the 4th rep - so we just switched to doing slow negs.

*Incline Bench*

10 @ 60kg (RP)

*Cable Cross Overs*

10 @ 20kg

10 @ 30kg

8f @ 40kg

+ Cardio

Barring cardio work out was done in 25mins. Sorted.:becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Deep Squats*

Warmup @ 60kg

Buildup @ 100kg

Buildup @ 120kg

Working Set 1 @ 140kg

Working Set 2 @ 160kg

*Leg Press*

Build Up @ 150kg

Build Up @ 200kg

2x Working Sets @ 250kg

*Ham Curls*

4 x Working Sets @ 90kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Missed Fridays workout, so combining workouts this week.

Note to all readers: Two days on the lash with no sleep will affect your performance in the gym :becky:

*Flat Bench*

Working Sets: 60kg, 80kg

Back Down Set: 70kg

+ Chest Stretches

*Hang Cleans*

20RP @ 60kg

*Uber Slow Behind The Neck Press*

3x15 @ Bar

^^ Weekends drinking has dried my shoulder joint out something chronic. Used this to try and loosen up the shoulder. Back on the fish oils this week.

*Cable Lateral Raises*

3 x 12 @ 7.5kg

15mins HIIT

So today I feel weak and unfit. Nice :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Today was back.

*Deadlifts*

8 @ 60kg (Sloooow negs)

6 @ 100kg (Sloooow negs)

4 @ 140kg (Sloooow negs)

2 @ 180kg - these flew up

1 @ 190kg

1 @ 200kg

1 @ 210kg

1 @ 220kg

0.5 @ 220kg

0 @ 220kg

After a number of 'bad' deadlifting sessions I'm pleased to have finally equalled my PB from back in April(?)

I think what did it was listening to my generic iPod and really focussing on the lift. That and some smelling salts :becky:

*Close Grip (V Bar) Seated Rows*

Warmup @ 42.5kg

Working Set 1: 4 @ 100kg (Ooops too heavy to do with good form)

Working Set 2: 8,2,2 @ 80kg (Forearms mega pumped from deads)

Working Set 3: 7,2,1 @ 92.5kg

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns (Palms Facing)*

3 x 12 @ 80kg

Time for some Rotator Cuff Work

*Lying L Flies*

3 x 12

*Cubans*

2 x 12

+ Stretching

+ Cardio (Low Impact today. No fear of me doing HIIT after deadlifts...:becky


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

hey congrats mate - to step the DL up a lot, try stoping the rep 1cm off of the floor and then move back to the positive portion, i.e. don;t put the weight down, a couple of workouts on reps up to max 80% 1rm and then a rest should push you to another pb.

ps good progress...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> *Close Grip (V Bar) Seated Rows*
> 
> Warmup @ 42.5kg
> 
> ...


Love these...:nod:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> hey congrats mate - to step the DL up a lot, try stoping the rep 1cm off of the floor and then move back to the positive portion, i.e. don;t put the weight down, a couple of workouts on reps up to max 80% 1rm and then a rest should push you to another pb.
> 
> ps good progress...


Thank you Mr P.

I was just discussing the merits of pausing at the bottom of reps earlier.

Next week is week 3 of training so it will be Squats on Wed rather than Deads.

So I might try that on week 4 (Deload week) and then Week 1 of the next training cycle with the hope of hitting a nice PB in week 3 of the next training cycle.

Hoping to get a decent squatting session out next week - perhaps a PB, and hoping to make some serious progress on Bench in the next training cycle.

Thats the plan at least. We'll see if it all comes together or not. :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Love these...:nod:


Thanks Cell. Not done Seated Rows for ages - tougher than I remember


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Legs + Bi's today.

Mainly because I'd missed legs out this week, and I normally train Bi's on a friday morning :becky:

Another 6.30am session so didn't really fancy Squatting without a training partner. So mixed it up a little.

*Leg Press (Normal Foot Placement)*

Warmup x 50kg

Warmup x 100kg

Warmup x 150kg

Build Up Set 1: 12x 200kg

Build Up Set 2: 12x 250kg

Working Set: 12x 300kg (PB)

No rest between sets other than 15s/20s to load more plates.

More in the tank, felt a slight lower abdominal / pelvic twinge on reps 8 and 11, and didn't really want to get a hernia from Leg Pressing.

*DB Lunges*

Build Up Sets: 2 x 8 @ 20kg Dbs

Working Set: 8 @ 30kg Dbs (Failure)

Sat down. Tried to be sick. Blacked out. Nice :becky:

Blackout was worse than when I normally see stars on Deads and Squats. Luckily I was sat down on a bench set up for Shoulder Pressing. I managed not to fall off or be sick (PB :becky

*Ham Curls*

4 x 15 @ 70kg (Failure)

*Leg Extension Flush Set*

45(Rest Pause) @ 55kg

*EZ Bar Bicep Curls*

4 x 12 @ 30kg (Last set to failure)

+ Stretching

(Lower back, Hams, Quads, Calves, Arms)


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> Sat down. Tried to be sick. Blacked out. Nice :becky:
> 
> Blackout was worse than when I normally see stars on Deads and Squats. Luckily I was sat down on a bench set up for Shoulder Pressing. I managed not to fall off or be sick (PB :becky


good work mate :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So today I took a trip to see Bodyworks. Mrs Bodyworks was off doing some seminar boot camp type thing, so my services were required to keep things in order and ship shape :becky:

My flat bench is still woeful. It's my worst lift (1xBW), so as today was week 3 of the training cycle (deload next week) I wanted to test bench 1rm, and establish weaknesses in Flat Bench.

Worked upto 110kg, wasn't a clean lift (didn't touch) and had slight assistance on the way up from Bodyworks and Paddy, then did some lockout holds (heavy!!) and some negs, a little bit of CGBP and some stretching.

We established that I'm weak on the bottom third of the lift - even when doing negs, and that I lack explosive power on that bottom third. Once the triceps take over it's alot better. I also lack confidence in that bottom third of the lift so that needs addressing too.

Which leads me to think I need to work on both Speed (Dynamic Effort) and Max Effort in order to improve... Which means using a Westside Template.

I shall go and concoct one.

Mr Pike - your comments would, as ever, be highly appreciated :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Basically if it's your bottom third it's pec strength

This isn't a big surprise given the size of you and the levers involved

The good news is it can soon be addressed

Every rep to chest pause first and last on chest

Try one set of super slow negatives every second workout

Start incorporating dumbbell press taking the dumbbells way past the top of your chest, sort of almost a half fly.

Time for direct work on those arms too, that will help no end.

As your triceps are strong - start benching with elbows at 45 deg to your torso not 90 this will max the assistance from triceps - a proper power bench press isn't the same exercise as a bodybuilders.

When you bench practice shrugging your shoulder blades together before you start, keep them like that through the lift it will reduce how far the bar travels and the bit it removes is the bottom bit.

When you fire off your chest tense your whole body this will help throw the weight.

If you want I'll take you through what I'm on about one to one?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey that would be magic. You have a PM.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice thread Tall,

Picking up some great tips to! I see you made some friends on this log lol.

Plenty of this fools around and I am sure you have seen many others. I dont understand people flaming in this game at all really.

Progress seems good keep at it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tried some speed work today :nod:

Only a shortish session due to time constraints. Between 15s and 45s rest between sets.

*Speed Box Squats (~60% 1RM)* - [box was just below parallel]

Warmup x 60kg

8 x 2 @ 100kg

Easy. Almost too easy. I have a feeling I'm not relaxing all my hip muscles correctly on Box Squats.

*Speed Deadlifts (~60% 1RM)*

Warmup x 60kg, x 100kg

Conventional Stance: 6 x 2 @ 130kg

Lower back now very pumped/fatigued, so switched stance.

Sumo Stance: 2, 1(f) @ 130kg

Done.:becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Nice thread Tall,
> 
> Picking up some great tips to! I see you made some friends on this log lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what about backing off the weight on your strong exercises and concentrate your effort into bench?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Cal,

I think I'm going to be doing something similar as part of the westside template. Still needs some more thinking.

4 day training cycle - max day for Squat/Deadlift, max day for bench, then then dynamic days for Squat/Deadlift and then bench.

Although you don't do normal squat/deadlift/bench every week on your max days, you pick an exercise from the following:

Squat/Dead ME Day: Squats/Deads/Deads from platform/Low Box Squats/High Box Squats/Sumo Deads/Front Squats/Zercher Squats/Rack Deads/Good Mornings

Bench ME Day: Board/Pin Press, Floor Press, DB Press, Inline Press, Decline Press, Lockouts, CGBP

You can obviously limit the above lists to exercises you consider relevant.

On ME days you work up to a 1rm on one of the above lifts, and change it every few weeks. And then you go assistance work.

Dynamic Effort days you do something similar but you are only working at 60% ish of 1rm

It's called the conjugate method - improving one lift by training similar lifts.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks interesting...


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Well good luck with the new training.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Max Effort Bench Day*

Trained with Mr Pike today. Who very kindly said I was looking leaner and my quads were looking bigger. I think the lighting/mirrors were just being kind to me :becky: I think I need to get leaner :nod:

Mr Pike's "cobra's hood" is looking very nice. Let the innuendo ensue... :becky:

*Flat Bench*

Worked with a variety of grips, using tough-and-go and paused bench, mainly doubles and triples, working upto 100kg, with the main focus on technique.

Power from the chest on Paused Bench is appalling. This *WILL* be addressed in the coming weeks.

Best Grip for me ended up being a "Comp Grip" but with elbows tight rather than flared.

Handover from Pecs/Front Delts to Tris was also an issue to be addressed.

Also did some static holds about 4" from Chest. They were tough. Very tough.

*DB Press Flies*

Starting in an almost DB Flie position, and then pressing. Each rep was paused at the bottom with a deep stretch onto the Pec, but pressed explosively.

3 sets, 8 reps.

*DB Shoulder Press*

Working up to 26kg DBs, bench was set to almost upright but tilted back slightly to bring in the Front Delts.

Each rep was paused at the bottom, full stretch again, with DBs touching shoulders, and explosively powered up to lockout.

3 sets, 8 reps again.

*"W Bar" Tricep Pushdowns*

3 Sets, ~20/25 reps.

~10 full reps, 5 reps on lower ROM, 5 reps on upper ROM, 5 full reps.

Done.

Now to formulate a Westside Program.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It was good to see you Tall, yep you look a fair bit leaner than this time last year and you've put some muscle on especially around your quads and lumbars but in general you look more muscular too.

Those static holds sure are tough, I'd forgotten how tough until I showed you how to do it! You can always try 5 reps with a hold for a 5 count on each - they are harsh though so don't go doing more than one set.

Just let me know when you've got the shirts and we'll go and see what happens...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine should arrive on Monday/Tuesday Mr P, so I could possibly do a Saturday afternoon sesh?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

might be picking a new bike up but otherwise sure.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Tall said:


> Power from the chest on Paused Bench is appalling. This *WILL* be addressed in the coming weeks.


Nice to see you are looking for weak points and fixing them

Bands and chains will help here

Bear in mind tho, MOST people who have gone chasing strength on paused bench have sacrificed conventional bench strength to do so.

Looking forward to seeing your WSB-oriented routine princess


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

uk-m big said:


> Nice to see you are looking for weak points and fixing them
> 
> Bands and chains will help here
> 
> ...


Main reason for improving Paused Bench is to improve pec strength on bottom third of the lift.

Now I know this is where I will get the most help in a bench shirt (bottom third) as my tri's are fairly strong. But raw numbers need to increase as well as equipped.

Pointless IMHO being able to hit a 220kg shirted bench, but only being able to hit 140kg raw :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Westside Split will look something like this:

*ME Lower*

Week 1

Main Exercise

Suited Squats

- Work up 3rm, then add Squat Suit for heavy doubles and singles

Weakness Focus: 3/4sets 6-8 reps

Good Mornings / Box Squats / Rack Pulls / ATG Squats / Sumo Deads

Leg Curls: 3/4sets 6-8 reps

Lower Back Movement: 3/4sets 6-8 reps

SLDL/GHR/Pullthroughs

Upper Back/Traps: 3/4sets 6-8reps

Face Pulls/Close Grip Rows to Upper Chest/Kelso Shrugs

+ BB Curls

+ Abs

Week2

Main Exercise

Raw exercise, anything but not squats, sets of 3 working upto 1rm

Good Mornings / DL from Platform / DL / Rackpulls / Zercher Squats / Sumo DL

*ME Upper*

Week 1

Main Exercise

Shirted Bench

- Varying Board Presses, Grip Widths etc

- Working Sets of 2/3 working upto 1rm

Locked Out Holds

Weakness Focus: 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

I'm weak on the bottom 3rd, so DB Bench, DB Incline Bench, BB Press against Pins in Powerrack etc, Static Holds 4inch off chest

+ Triceps (Dips/Pushdowns/Overhead Cable Extensions/Overhead DB Extensions etc) 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

+ Vertical Pull (Close Reverse Grip Lat Pulldowns / Pullups etc) 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

+ Shoulders (BTNP, Seated DB Press, Mili Press etc) 3/4 Sets 6-8 reps

+Abs

Week 2:

As above but Weakness Focus becomes main exercise. After that would be raw board presses.

*DE Lower*

Main Exercise

Speed Box Squats

60% 1rm (increase by 2.5% weekly for 3/4weeks and reset)

6-10 sets or 2 reps.

Change weekly by using Plates/Bands/Chains/Vary Box Height

Speed Deadlifts

4-8 sets or 2 reps, 60% 1rm (increase by 2.5% weekly for 3/4weeks and reset)

Leg Curls: 3 sets 10 reps

Lower Back Movement (Same as ME Lower): 2x15

SLDL/GHR/Pullthroughs

Shrugs: 3x15 (Heavy)

+ BB Curls

+ Abs

*DE Upper*

Main Exercise

Speed Bench, 8x3, 50% 1rm using Bands, Chains, Boards etc. All Explosive Reps.

Triceps

3x15 - Extensions, DB Extensions, JM Press, Skulls, Pushdowns

Shoulders

3x15 - BTNP, Incline Shoulder Press, Mili Press, DB Press

+ Rear Delts, + Side Laterals

Upper Back

3x8-10 - Pulldowns / Chins / BB Rows / DB Rows etc

+ Abs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Focus being to improve equipped lifts, raw lifts and weak areas of specific lifts.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

In terms of recomp progress - I'm sat at around 18st after a 48hour refeed.

Chromium / Vanadyl along with increased training volume seem to be really ramping up my appetite. Still relatively lean. Not as lean as I would like.

Hoping the extra DE day will make a difference with leanness and I can continue with my tradition of never really doing the amount of cardio I should


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

who's the fella in the avvie he's got some serious Quads and proper hard conditioning.

You've a lot to answer for Tall I'm thinking about powerlifting again!!!!

Wonder if I could do both at the same time...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> who's the fella in the avvie he's got some serious Quads and proper hard conditioning.
> 
> You've a lot to answer for Tall I'm thinking about powerlifting again!!!!
> 
> Wonder if I could do both at the same time...


Jonny Jackson style? :becky: Mind your hammies though :becky:

Thats Ivan Stoitsov. 77kg Olly lifter.

Seriously cool customer - check him out at about 18secs in to this vid - blowing up his nose as though the weight is going to be seriously easy...

It's a 205kg Clean and Jerk...

YouTube - Ivan Stoitsov 205 Clean&Jerk

Quality quads and nicely ripped.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ivan Stoitsov is superb

I wonder how many triple drop sets of preacher curls he had to do to get his arms like that? lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Non! weightlifters don't pi55 about curling or doing any form of isolation work, arms are only there for gripping the weight. A good weight lifter will not lift or push with his her arms at all.

Everything is lift specific.

Anyone who is decent starts when they are at oldest in early teens and learns the movements and gains the flexibility, then builds the power in - it's closer to gymnastics than power lifting or bodybuilding. The Eastern block used to choose their young weightlifters from the Gymnastic camps picking those who showed a relatively heavily muscled physique and had exceptional leg power.

I wasn't good and found it almost impossible not to use my arms, didn't help any starting at 27 and being a power lifter - I could only ever perform the power variants of the lifts (catching bar with thighs well over parallel to floor)

Based on a 205 CJ this bloke will front squat inro 230K back squat iro 300 ATG and fast dead-lift iro 300K


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I was merely being facetious


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I suspected as much, while I am bodybuilding there's something about a body that's formed from the requirements of its sport, guess I'll alwayd be a lifter at heart...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

The shirts arrived. I'm not sure I'll be able to bring the 48 into touch mind you. The 50 I should be able to, but I can barely move in the 48.

Luckily with my slender, girl like arms I can get the shirts on and off *fairly* quickly.

They do feel amazing on. It's like you are vertically carrying a pair of carpets.


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

Now thats some serious lifting there. I would love to have a go at this power lifting. I have always enjoyed the squats and deadlifts much more than isolation.

I plan to really work on progression in my bulking phase so will make sure I get some good lifts going.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*ME Lower (Sort of...:becky*

So. Bench Shirts arrived... ME Upper was on Sat... But thought I'd test them out. Nothing crazy, goal was just to get "touch" in each shirt and move on.

*Flat Bench*

Bar x 30

60 x 6

80 x 4

100 x 1

50 Titan Fury On. Wrist Wraps on.

100 x 1 - Easy.

120 x 1 - PB. Nice. :becky:

48 Titan On. (Tore inner elbows to shreds getting it on...:becky

120 x 1 - Couldn't quite get touch in the shirt - more of a 3 board press. 140/160 should get touch, but didn't want to push it. Power rack was a nightmare - rack is at the wrong height for me in Flat Bench.

Back to *ME Lower (Sort of...)*

PC crashed before I had time to write the program out. So it's a bit wrong. Ahh well.

*Squats*

60 x 10

80 x 4

100 x 3

120 x 3

140 x 3

160 x 2

More in the tank. Wanted to make sure I have enough in there for GMs.

*Good Mornings*

60 x 8 (This felt like the bar)

80 x 6 (Light, lower back very pumped and tight)

Swapped to *Seated GMs*

2 x 80 x 6

*Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns (Ooops....)*

60 x 8

80 x 6

87.5 x 6

95 x 6

*EZ BB Curls*

4 x 6 @ 40kg

Last set all reps cheated up, slow negs.

Done.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

nice work Tall got to try a bench shirt just to see what I can do...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> nice work Tall got to try a bench shirt just to see what I can do...


We could do ME Upper on Saturday afternoon if you are around?

The 48 should fit you. We'd need to use carrier bags to slip it on over your guns mind :becky:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Solid... PB in your first workout with the bench, good work. I'm gonna get me one of them


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

uk-m big said:


> Solid... PB in your first workout with the bench, good work. I'm gonna get me one of them


I thinking shirted board presses for ME Upper, and not worrying about getting touch for the moment.

They are a real head turner in the gym. I might as well have been a nubile blonde with a pair of airbags for all the looks I was getting :becky:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Tall, do you have a picture of one of these bench shirts that you can put up, ive never heard of one before.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I Doubt people would be looking for quite the same reason ;-)

perhaps why can't that bloke put his arms down.......

looking forward to trying one though, doubt I'll have the balls to fo for a pb mind


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> I Doubt people would be looking for quite the same reason ;-)
> 
> perhaps why can't that bloke put his arms down.......
> 
> looking forward to trying one though, doubt I'll have the balls to fo for a pb mind


Did a load of reading. Going for touch isn't the way to go (ooops...:becky when learning a shirt. 3 Board Presses seem to be the best way to learn it.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I would imagine travel is an issue - I've never used one they were illegal when I was competing - shame really I'd have probably never have torn the pec....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope it works out well for ya big guy...I know quite a few ppl here at home that train with shirts and a couple that don't and these guys are bench 550 lbs and up...One word of caution, use plenty of powder to prevent chaffing...Cheers...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*DE Upper*

*Speed Flat Bench* (All Reps Paused, 15secs between sets)

[50% 1rm]

2 x 3 @ 55kg Wide Grip

3 x 3 @ 55kg Comp Grip

3 x 3 @ 55kg Narrow Grip

[60% 1rm]

2 x 5 @ 65kg Comp Grip

*JM Press*

3 x 15 @ 40kg

*Military Press*

3 x 15 @ 40kg

*Side Laterals*

3 x 10 @ 10kg Dbs

*Rear Delt Flies* (Machine)

3 x 15 @ 40kg

*Hammer Grip Chins*

5,5,4,3,3,1 @ BW

*Rope Ab Crunches*

3 x 15 @ 32.5kg

DE Days are just like doing cardio :becky: All done and dusted in about 40mins.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i actually thought for a second it was you in your avvy....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol i actually thought for a second it was you in your avvy....


Nar... I don't have a skinhead... :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thank fook you dont have tights like that either!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Good to see you back Cal - it looks more like me without the tatts - oh and with hair--lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-me comps died on me-just borrowing one for the day...

lol yeah and an extra pair of socks in ya tights!

bit muscleworship tall dude! G4P???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> hey dude-me comps died on me-just borrowing one for the day...
> 
> lol yeah and an extra pair of socks in ya tights!
> 
> bit muscleworship tall dude! G4P???


Cal are you saying I like looking at men in tights???

It's only for my job as official ballet photographer. Scouts honour :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nope but i bet your profile page has suddenly had loads of views hehe


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*DE Lower*

Seriously. DE days are like cardio. :becky:

*Speed Squats to 12" Box* (50% 1rm)

Warmup

8 x 2 @ 85kg

* These weren't Box Squats, just working much lower than parallel to focus on hip drive and making sure I subconsciously know where depth is.

*Speed Platform Deadlifts (6" Platform)* (50% 1rm)

Warmup

3 x 2 @ 110kg

*Barbell Shrugs*

15 @ 60kg

2 x 15 @ 100kg

*Pullthroughs*

15 @ 42.5kg

2 x 15 @ 50kg

*Leg Curls*

15 @ 75kg

2 x 15 @ 85kg

*Preacher Curls (Machine)*

Warmup

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 45kg

6 @ 50kg

12 @ 30kg

*Rope Crunches*

15 @ 30kg

12 @ 35kg

12 @ 42.5kg

Took just under an hour.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Box Squats*

BW x Forever

60kg x Forever

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

+ Rack Walkouts @ 200kg, 240kg(V.Tough)

160kg x 1 - Poor Form

160kg x f - Relaxed too much while sat down.

140kg x 5 - Explosive, great form.

140kg x f - Lower back pumped. Time to leave it.

*GMs*

60kg x Forever

2x6x90kg

*Pullthroughs*

Worked on new form/technique

Working upto 42.5kg for 8reps

*Rope Face Pulls*

* These make my wrists click...

Worked upto 7 plates for 10 reps

Notes: Struggled to get form right on box squats. Time to drop the weight and up the reps me thinks.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*ME Upper*

*Flat Bench*

Warm Ups

Bar x Forever

35kg x 10

47.5kg x 5

60kg x 5

72.5kg x 1

Titan 50 on

95kg 3Board Press (3B) - Too Low, Touching at Stomach

107.5kg x 3 (3B) - Still too low

115kg (3B) - OKish

Switch to 4Board (4B)

125kg x 2 (4B) - PB. Still touching too low.

Titan 48 on, Switch to 5 Board (5B)

125kg x 1 (5B) - Nice.

140kg x 1 (5B) - PB. Ok form.

Back to 4B.

140kg x 1 (4B) - PB. Poor form.

140kg x 0f (4B) - Perfect Neg, just couldn't explode it from the boards (relaxed too much)

Clavicles hurt so dropped doing lockouts.

Back to Raw work.

*Close Grip Bench Press*

80kg x 6

80kg x 5f

2 x 60kg x 6

Triceps fried.

*DB Bench (Not to full lockout)*

22.5kg x 6 - Too easy.

3 x 6 @ 32.5kg - Nice. Heavier next week.

*Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns*

55kg x 6

3 x 95kg x 6 PB. That's the heaviest the machine will go. Add in extra sets next week, deload in week 4, then switch exercises.

*Incline DB Shoulder Press*

- Incline to bring in Clavicles, pecs and front delts.

4 x 25kg DBs x 6 - Need to move these up the priority list, along with DBBP next week.

*Rope Ab Crunches*

3 x 10 - Working upto 42.5kg


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Tall, do a little search on hyaluronic acid, that stuff is awesome.

It holds approx 200 times its weight in moisture, it is used in cosmetic surgery too to aid in filling out wrinkles that is due to elasticicity(sp).

I will warn you, it is totally expensive.

We store about 15 grams of that in the body.

The fish oils are mostly for inflammation, this stuff would be perfect if one was to run lets say winny as they get dry joints.

Killer stuff...........


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Hey Tall, do a little search on hyaluronic acid, that stuff is awesome.
> 
> It holds approx 200 times its weight in moisture, it is used in cosmetic surgery too to aid in filling out wrinkles that is due to elasticicity(sp).
> 
> ...


This stuff? Hyaluronic Acid 50mg

I like Fish Oils - very cheap and do a nice job. I'll certainly give that stuff a try though. Only £10 so $20 for 60.

What dosing protocol would you use?

Joints are less dry now I've given up the booze. Not that I really had loads. But serious difference in energy, recovery ability, joint mobility by dropping to less than 4 units of alcohol per month.

Shoulder is improving a fair bit at the moment - been doing Broomstick Shoulder Dislocates + other RC work.

I think the RC and the medial delt are the last bits to heal.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Speed Low-Bar Box Squats* [box 4" Below Parallel, 52.5% 1rm]

Warmup (Bar, 60kg)

10 x 2 @ 90kg

*Speed Deadlifts* [52.5% 1rm]

Warmup (60kg, 100kg)

10 x 1 @ 120kg

Lower back pumped. Squatting deading on the same day is tough.

*Shrugs*

10 @ 120kg

- Anyone else keep squashing their tallywhacker when Barbell shrugging??

*Hise Shrugs*

2 x 15 @ 120kg

3f @ 120kg

*Leg Curls*

10 @ 55kg

3 x 15 @ 90kg - Easy. Need to move to single leg curls.

*Pullthroughs*

Light Warmup

15 @ 42.5kg

11f @ 50kg *PB*. Lower back too pumped.

Didn't bother with Bis or Abs. Will do them tomorrow.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Woeful session this morning. Had to train before work.

*Speed Bench* [52.5% 1rm]

Warmup

6 x 3 @ 57.5kg

- Aiming for 8-10 sets, and then 2 sets of 5 at ~70%. Clavicle was KILLING.

*JM Press*

3 x 5 @ 50kg

Clavicle didn't like this exercise easier.

*Incline DB Bench*

3 x 10 @ 22.5kg DBs

Easy, was taking it light due to Clavicle.

*Lat Side Raises*

3 x 10 @ 10kg DBs

*Rear Delt Machine *

25kgs

Took about 25mins.

Clavicle normally only gets that bad when dipping.

Perhaps time for another physio trip.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard to continue your workout when an injury acts up right in the beggining...really plays on the mind...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Hard to continue your workout when an injury acts up right in the beggining...really plays on the mind...


Pah. Tell me about it 

Might have something to fix it though :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*ME Lower*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 4

180kg x 2

200kg x 2 - Real easy.

240kg x fail. Grip went with bar about 6in off the floor. T/P didn't bring chalk









220kg x fail. Head went. Lower back too pumped.

I'll fight the 240kg D/L another day.

*Good Mornings*

60kg x 10

100kg x 2 *PB *- Jump too big though for good form.

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

90kg x 3

95kg x 3 *PB*

*Close Grip Cable Rows to Upper Chest*

(Like Face Pulls, but not...)

8 @ 50kg

8 @ 62.5kg

8 @ 75kg

*EZ Bar Curls*

3 x 10 @ 30kg. Easy peasy.

Managed to get a 'crick' in my neck and pec of all places


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*ME Upper*

*Flat DB Bench*

Warmup

10 x 20kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 32.5kg

8 x 40kg (*PB?*) - Easy peasy.

3 x 42.5kg (*PB?*)- Easy, was concerned about shoulder stability at lockout so decided not to push it.

*Close Grip Bench*

2 x 10 kg 60kg

3 x 5 @ 80kg - Easy. Happy with that.

*Dips*

10 @ BW - Reduced ROM to see how clavicle bore up. Gave up.

*Seated Overhead Rope Tricep Extensions*

10 @ 30kg

10 @ 35kg. Too easy....

10 @ 45kg. Still too easy.

10 @ 55kg. Again... easy...

10 @ 65kg (Full Stack...) Easy.

*Hammer Pulldowns* (Hammer Grip)

10 @ 100kg. Easy.

8 @ 150kg. Easy.

6f @ 150kg. Nice - happy with those. Form failed (arms pumped)

I'm guessing the Hammer Pulldowns are equivalent to doing [email protected] + ~10kg/20kg

*Seated Hammer Low Row*

2 x 10 @ 50kg

*Seated Incline DB Shoulder Press*

Warmup

2 x 10 @ 20kg

6 @ 25kg

8 @ 27.5kg (*PB?*)

6f @ 27.5kg

All done and dusted in about 40mins


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How come you hit your chest, then hit your triceps and finish with your chest?

I would think the triceps are pretty fetigued and would compromise the inclines.

Maybe I am unsure what a hammer pulldown is, is this like a pushdown with a rope or something?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> How come you hit your chest, then hit your triceps and finish with your chest?
> 
> I would think the triceps are pretty fetigued and would compromise the inclines.
> 
> Maybe I am unsure what a hammer pulldown is, is this like a pushdown with a rope or something?


Didn't finish with chest Hacks...?

Chest (Flat DB Bench)

Tri's (CGBP, Dips, Tricep Extensions)

Back (Pulldowns, Rows)

Shoulders (DB Shoulder Press)

DB Shoulder Press is done at an incline to complement bench press and give some carry over to BP.

Vid (Not me...) 




Hammer Pulldowns:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, slightly confused.

Why prioritize triceps over chest, or even shoulders?

Why not work the primary muscles over the secondary?

Larger muscles first, then isolation exercises second?

I see you doing full body workouts?

If the intensity is up, volume should be down.

If frequency is up, the volume and intensity would, or should be down.

Sorry man if I am lacking (short commings), in your routine...............I only want to help.

Let me know if I am out of line.............


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Ok, slightly confused.
> 
> Why prioritize triceps over chest, or even shoulders?
> 
> ...


Ok... Now I'm lost...

Why do you think Triceps are being prioritised over Chest....?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My bad I read it wrong.

I myself usually start with the bigger muscle groups and work my way to the smaller ones.

Compounds first, then isoltion exercises.

It looked like you were doing more exericses for tricep than for chest. Triceps get hit on chest and military press, doing 3 diffrent exercises to me seems a bit too much.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> My bad I read it wrong.
> 
> I myself usually start with the bigger muscle groups and work my way to the smaller ones.
> 
> ...


Now there is of course a method to my madness.

The above is fine and right. Unless your goal is just to increase your flat bench, in which case you simply want to do exercises which will have carry over to flat bench :becky:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, now it is becomming clear.

I take it your bench is one of those weaker exercises?

My buddy is like that, man does he try hard, but his bench is just above his military...lol

Way back in the day powerlifters would do stuff like pauses, where this would allow you to get more explosion just off of the chest.

They would also do reverse grip benches to force the tricep to work harder.

Of course dips too......

Ok, wasnt sure what was up. I wasnt really questioning what you were doing more curious as to why.

I know you read west side stuff and all the diffrent authors, I was just wondering why...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*DE Upper and Lower Combined.*

Deload next week, and wanted to hit all four days, but 4 nice and light days, before reloading the wave the week after.

*RC Warmup*

*Single Arm Face Pulls*: 2 x 2 x 15 @ 12.5kg

*Double Arm Arnold Press*: 2 x 15 @ 12.5kg

*Flat Bench*

Warmups: Bar x Forever, 40kg x 15

8 x 3 @ 60kg - Wide / Comp / Narrow Grips

Speed is much much faster on narrow grip than last time. Needs to be faster on other grips.

*Speed Squats to Low Box*

(8"? Box - Most would call it ATG)

Warmup: Bar x Forever, 60kg x forever, 2 x 2 @ 80kg

4 x 2 @ 100kg

2 @ 110kg

2 @ 120kg

1 @ 130kg - Very fast, but percentages were getting too high.

*Speed Box Squats to High Box (Bench)*

12 x 2 @ 100kg

First 4 sets were rubbish. Pause on bench was too long, no where near fast enough.

Found the groove on the 5th set, so the next 8 sets just flew up. Everything kept nice and tight, form almost spot on.

*Behind The Next Press*

2 x 15 @ Bar

Nice and slow. Wide grip.

*Strict Mili Press*

2 x 10 @ 40kg, 10 @ 60kg

*Power Clean To Push Press*

3 x 3 @ 60kg

I forgot how much explosive power is required in these. More in the tank. Shoulder seems nice and solid.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice lifting!

You're getting some real volume in too. How close to failure are you going in the assistance work? Have you added bands for speed work?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

uk-m big said:


> Nice lifting!
> 
> You're getting some real volume in too. How close to failure are you going in the assistance work? Have you added bands for speed work?


Nothing close to failure on speed days. And I mean CNS/form/pump failure.

130kg squat came up fine but was no longer a speed squat.

I try to get a good carry over on speed days, with the key being to improve ME days.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

1st October 2008

So... It's deload week... But the Postie arrived with goodies...

Took the mini bands and the wrist wraps out for a spin. Limited number of exercises.

According to Pullum Sports, each mini band gives 16kg of tension at Lockout. I'm assuming that a doubled up mini band will give 32kg of tension at the top.

I'm going to assume on Reverse Band Bench Press that the opposite is true, and each band gives 16kg of assistance at the bottom of the lift.

*Flat Bench*

15 x 20kg

15 x 50kg

Add 2x Mini Bands

10 x 50kg [+32kg]

Wrist wraps on

2x Doubled Up Mini Bands

6 x 50kg [+64kg]

3 x 70kg [+64kg]

2 x 90kg [+64kg]

8 x 80kg [+64kg] *PB*

As the weight was being fired down towards me it took me a while to learn how to lower the bar with my lats and then fire it back up again. Think I'm slowly getting it.

*Reverse Band Flat Bench*

2x Mini Bands

6 x 80kg [32kg]

6 x 100kg [32kg]

2x Doubled Up Mini Bands

5, 3f @ 120kg [64kg]

*DB Shoulder Press*

15 @ 2x15kg DBs

5 @ 2x32.5kg DBs *PB*

6 @ 2x30kg DBs

3f @ 2x27.5kg DBs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 4th October

Still deload week so volume of exercises was reduced, but Postie arrived earlier in the week so wanted to play with the toys.

Hip Flexors were still sore from over doing it on Speed Box Squats the previous week, so wasn't certain how today would go.

*Squats*

10 @ Bar

10 @ 60kg

6 @ 100kg

3 @ 140kg

2 @ 160kg

2 @ 180kg *PB* - First to depth, second to just above depth

Pre workout strong coffee was great at providing that bit of aggression needed.

*Reverse Band Squats *(2x Doubled Mini Bands)

Wraps on (Loose)

Faffing around setting up for the Reverse Band Squat and putting the wraps on meant my head had "gone" so I lost the aggression I'd had earlier.

Alot of head slapping and some smelling salts helped, but couldn't quite get to where I needed to be in my head.

2 x 190kg *PB* - Both not quite depth, wraps and bands added a different groove to the lift.

2 x 200kg *PB* - First to depth, second a bit high.

3 x 210kg *PB* - First not quite depth, second not quite depth, screamed at spotter to do his job and call depth, third *just* at depth.

0f x 220kg - This wasn't muscular or CNS failure. I just couldn't get my head in the right place. Lifted bar onto shoulders, 220kg felt like a 280kg walkout (i.e. very heavy) and put the bar back ready to fight another day.

Done.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the PBs!! Reverse Bands? Wow, those take alot out of me. How do you like using them?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Wednesday 8th October*

Different gym. Somewhat limited in equipment. Speed day.

*Speed Bench (On Smith)*

Warmup: Bar x 30

8 x 3 @ 70kg + Bar

Wide, Comp and Narrow Grips. Nice and fast.

*Speed Deadlifts*

Warmups:

10 @ 60kg

8 @ 100kg

4 @ 120kg

Work Set: 10 @ 180kg

Very very fast. 180kg felt like 120kg.

*Pullthroughs*

15, 11 @ 50kg

*DB Rows*

2 x 12 @ 34kg DBs

Not done these for ages. Heavier next time.

Abs work, Turkish get ups. Done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BigBoi said:


> Congrats on the PBs!! Reverse Bands? Wow, those take alot out of me. How do you like using them?


I quite like them. Adds a different groove to the squat.

Reverse Band DL coming soon! :becky:


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Tall said:


> I quite like them. Adds a different groove to the squat.
> 
> Reverse Band DL coming soon! :becky:


 Yes a completely different feel. I never tried them on DL though. Sounds painful! Good luck with that!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Saturday 11th October

*ME Upper*

Light Back Warmup

*Flat Bench*

Warmup x 40kg, 60kg, 80kg

+ Add Titan 48, Wrist Wraps

1 @ 100kg (5B)

1 @ 120kg (5B)

1 @ 140kg (5B)

1 @ 140kg (4B)

0f x 140kg (3B) - Set up was wrong

1 @ 140kg (3B) (*PB*?)

3 x 0f @ 150kg (5B) - Head wasn't in the right place, left shoulder felt 'weak'

- Remove Titan 48

8 @ 60kg +2xDoubled Mini Bands

1, 0f @ 80kg +2xDoubled Mini Bands

*Close Reverse Grip Pulldowns*

8f @ 11Plates

2 x 6 @ 10Plates

5f @ 10Plates

*EZ Bar Bicep Curls*

8 @ 30kg

3 x 6 @ 40kg

+ General Abs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey and I went up to see Shane today. Pikey hit a nice 180kg 5board press in a Titan 50. Shane was just amused (read: jealous) of our bench shirts but did a fabulous job spotting (makes a change :becky

I couldn't quite get where I needed to be in my head for the lifts, and my setup needs alot of work. Going to have to buy some think polypipe me thinks.

Rach looked in great shape still :clap2:, Shane was looking massive as ever - and shifting some serious weight on the mili press.

Was saying to Pikey on the drive up, the Westside training is totally different to "normal" training, once form breaks down you could that as failure, don't train past failure or close to CNS failure. As a result I don't really have any DOMS like I used to, and strength is increasing each week.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cracking fun those shirts - the last time I had 180K on a bench I ended up in hospital, if I'd had the balls to try I think there was more in the tank - PL as moved on a lot since I used to compete, I can see now why benching weights have gone through the roof - I liked the bands they added a different dimension to the workout.

Good to see Shane and Rachel too, going to be having my B&R with milk from now on


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 13th October

*ME Lower*

Rough as a dog today. Still I never let illness interfere with my over-enthusiasm.

*Bodyweight Squats*

30 @ BW (ATG)

(To warm up for Squatting, as I couldn't be bothered warming up in the gym *then* putting the Titan on)

*Reverse Band Squats to High Box (Bench) [1?" Above //]*

+ Titan Superior 46 (Straps down), new 4" PL Belt on

Touch and go on all reps.

2 x 10 @ 60kg - Form off (being pushed forward) but super easy

8 @ 100kg - Easy

6 @ 140kg - Easy

6 @ 180kg - Easy

0f @ 220kg - Struggled to unrack.

+ Belt tighter, knee wraps on, straps up

0f @ 220kg - Unracked, then walked back into bench. Need a bigger power rack. Legs felt like the circulation was getting cut off from the titan + the wraps.

- Wraps off, straps down

4 @ 200kg - Easy

4 @ 210kg (*PB*) - Easy

0f @ 220kg - Still struggling to unrack the thing.

Happier now with depth on Squats. Was hoping for some *real* PBs, but issue wasn't at the bottom end, just the top end. Need to work on unracking heavy weights. Might add that in on Speed Squat day?

*Reverse Band Deadlifts*

Just messing around here really. Wanted to see the difference the reverse bands made.

Done off pins, bottom of weight 1" from floor.

+ Still in Titan 46, straps down

6 @ 60kg - Easy

4 @ 100kg - Easy

4 @ 140kg - Easy

4 @ 180kg - Easy

1 @ 220kg - Flew up very fast, slowed down on last portion of lock out. Really please as lower back was wiped from Squatting.

0f @ 240kg - Couldn't move it from the floor.

DL in the Titan 46 + the 4" PL belt was not fun. PL belt too big at front I think, plus Titan 46 made it tough to get down to the bar. Was the first run out though.

Lower back needs some work, as does mid/upper back. GMs, Rack Pulls and Rows me thinks.

*Close Grip Military Press Against Doubled Mini Bands*

2 x 10 @ Bar (20kg) + Bands

8 @ 40kg + Bands

6f @ 60kg + Bands (*PB*)

These aggravated clavicle on left side - it was a bit sore from benching on Sat.

*EZ Bar Curls*

2 x 8 @ 30kg

2 x 6 @ 50kg

Wiped. Lower back and glutes aching something chronic.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

was good to see you again tall. And nice to meet pikey away from competition. You are correct, those bench shirts are hilarious to me. didn't think pikey was gunna get it on or off again, and he didn't look at ease while wearing it. guess it's a discipline to master in itself. power lifting training is completely alien to me but i must confess i'm very impressed by some of the massive lifts i see. not by tall, ha ha. not yet buddy . i reckon olbas oil is the secret. next time i see you i reckon you'll have broken that 10kg a side bench press.

see ya soon.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> was good to see you again tall. And nice to meet pikey away from competition. You are correct, those bench shirts are hilarious to me. didn't think pikey was gunna get it on or off again, and he didn't look at ease while wearing it. guess it's a discipline to master in itself. power lifting training is completely alien to me but i must confess i'm very impressed by some of the massive lifts i see. not by tall, ha ha. not yet buddy . i reckon olbas oil is the secret. next time i see you i reckon you'll have broken that 10kg a side bench press.
> 
> see ya soon.


*ahem* how much did you lift on the preacher curl again Shane...? :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 15th October

*DE / RE Day*

Slight change around. Still working on speed, but adding a bit of volume to improve raw bench too. ME Day will mainly focus on top end work.

*Close Grip Decline Bench* (Thumb Length Away from Smooth)

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

3 (Fast),2(Slower),1(Slooow) + 2 Spotted @ 100kg (*PB*)

*Speed Flat Bench*

2 x 3 @ 60kg + Mini Band (Pinkys on Rings) - Fast

2 x 3 @ 60kg + Mini Band (Thumbs on Smooth) - Fast

1,0f @ 60kg + Mini Band (Thumb Length Away from Smooth) - Sneezed on 2nd rep PMSL and got stuck

- Ditched Mini Band

3 x 3 @ 60kg (Thumb Length Away from Smooth) - Super Fast

Left Clavicle aching though.

*Tate Press*

6 @ 10kg DBs

2 x 6 @ 17.5kg DBs

Triceps wiped and pumped.

*Seated Shoulder Press Machine*

8 @ 40kg

2 x 8 @ 50kg

*Chins*

6,6,3 @ BW

*Rear Delts*

2 x 15 @ 50kg

*Ab Machine*

3 x 15 @ 60kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Friday 17th October

*DE Lower*

*Speed Squats* [to 8" Box, Against 2x Doubled Up Mini Bands]

Postie arrived with pressies again so I took my 48 Titan Briefs out for a spin.

2 x 6 x 60kg [+ Plus Bands] (Easy, Hardest part was getting depth due to briefs - needed more weight on bar)

8 x 2 @ 100kg [+ Plus Bands] Easy, Fast but not rapid speed. Gave me a good chance to get used to briefs which are much easier to get on than my Titan Centurion!

*Band GMs*

15 Olly stance GMs just using a band wrapped under my feet and behind my neck. Nice gentle lower back exercise (used as a warmup for Deads)

*Speed Deads*

Tried against 2x doubled up minis, but this turned out to be a huge hassle.

6 x 100kg - Super fast.

D/L in briefs is somewhat painful. Dived to the changing room and whipped them off - massive red welt lines around my hips PMSL.

*Hise Shrugs* [on Calf Raise Machine]

15 @ 80kg (Too Light)

2 x 15 @ 110kg (Full Stack) Nice. Could do with making it heavier. Bands too? Hold onto DBs?

*Leg Curls*

3 x 15 @ 90kg - Way to easy. Going to need to move to single leg curls me thinks.

*Preacher Curl Machine*

6 @ 40,50,55kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 18th October

*ME Upper*

*RC Work*: Single Arm Face Pulls Against Mini Band 3 x 15 (x2)

*Back Warmup*: 3x15 Lat Pulldowns Against Doubled Up Mini Bands

*Shoulder Warmup*: 3x15(x2) Muscle Cleans

*BB Floor Press*

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

3 @ 100kg

2 @ 120kg (*PB* ish)

4 @ 100kg

100's and 120's were tough. Legs were flat on the ground, and back was flat so no real back or leg involvement.

*Pin Press (from Dead Stop)*

10 x 100kg - tougher than I expected.

*Pendlay Rows (from Dead Stop)*

5 @ 40kg

5 @ 60kg

5 @ 80kg - Great form.

5 @ 100kg - Poor form.

2f @ 120kg - rubbish form!

5 @ 100kg - Ok-ish form.

5 @ 80kg - Return to good form!

Man I am weak at rowing. Best start doing rows instead of pulldowns on ME Upper.

*Ab Crunches* (Against Mini Bands)

15 @ 2x Mini Bands

3 x 15 @ 2x Doubled Mini Bands

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*

(Machine weight excluded)

12 @ 80kg - Easy

6 @ 120kg - Easy

6 @ 160kg (*PB*) - Tough. But good form.

*Tall Press*

6 @ 40kg

3 x 6 @ 60kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 20th Oct

*ME Lower*

Pants session. Banging headache but trained anyway.

*Seated GMs*

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

3 @ 100kg (*PB*?)

3 @ 120kg (*PB*)

Lower back wiped.

*D/L from 3 Plates*

5 @ 100kg

5 @ 140kg

Lower back really wiped.

*EZ Curls*

6 @ 30kg

Called it a day.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 22nd Oct

*DE/Volume Upper*

Warmups: RC Work + Muscle Cleans on Mini Bands

*Paused Decline Bench*

6 @ 50kg

6 @ 70kg

6 @ 90kg

3 @ 110kg (*PB*?)

2 @ 112.5kg (*PB*?) - Clavicle sore again

1, 0f @ 110kg

*Speed Flat Bench*

3 x 3 @ 70kg

- Clavicle still sore, and wasn't very fast, so switched exercises

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns*

6 @ 100kg

6 @ 150kg

4.5f @ 180kg (*PB*)

^^ Weight on that is just getting silly now. It's not giving me any carry over to chins or deads, but on bench the bar feels very light when lowering with the lats (just heavy when pressing!!)

*Speed Flat Bench* [Against Mini Band]

3 @ 40kg [+Bands]

4 x 3 @ 60kg [+Bands]

*Weighted Press Ups* [Hands Shoulder Width]

6 @ BW + 20kg

*Rear Delt Flies* (Machine)

2 x 15 @ 55kg

Light Shoulders - *Incline DB Shoulder Press*

3 x 6 @ 20kg DBs (Very Very Fast)

Light Biceps - *Incline DB Curls*

3 x 6 @ 15kg DBs - Starting as Hammer Curls with twist at end.

*Ab Machine*

3 x 20 @ 65kg

*Reverse Hypers* [Against Choked Mini Band]

3 x 12

*Medicine Ball Pullovers*

15 @ 10kg M/B

Warm Down: Muscle Cleans + External Shoulder Rotations on Mini Bands

Session took just under an hour. Added in Weighted Press Ups as an alternative to Dips. Fair amount of volume, but all fairly easy apart from Paused Decline Bench + Hammer Pulldowns.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 27th October

*ME Upper*

[Deload Week]

As before deload is now on total volume, PBs are still being sought on a deload week but exercises will be assisted either by bands or by shirts/briefs.

*Flat Bench* [Warm Ups]

2 x 6 @ Bar (20kg)

6 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 80kg

*Reverse Band Flat Bench* [All to a 5Board*]

* Due to my rubbish engineering skills my 5Board is actually the height of a true 4Board

[using 2x Doubled Mini Bands]

1 @ 100kg

1 @ 110kg

1 @ 120kg

1 @ 130kg

1 @ 140kg

1 @ 150kg (*PB*?)

1 @ 160kg (*PB*)

0.5f @ 170kg - Should have gone for 165kg, def would have made that, had to take a slight assisted nudge from spotter.

*GHR / Reverse Hypers*

Few sets of 6 at BW

+ Spine decompression on GHR and Hanging from Chin Bar

*Chest Supported Rows*

8 @ 20kg

8 @ 40kg

6 @ 60kg

+ Mini Band Muscle Cleans, Band Shoulder Dislocates, Band External Shoulder Rotations

Nice and light. Done.

Notes:

Happy with todays session. Think about training Bi's and Shoulders first on ME Lower day to get them over and done with? Any suggestions? I'm struggling to get them in. No chance on ME Upper either due to time, or due to shoulders being wiped from Benching...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 29th October

*ME Lower*

Still in deload week so volume reduced. Decided to have a few low carb days to get rid of some stomach bloat. Didn't help with lifting PMSL.

Dynamic Stretching + Light Warmup

*Deadlifts*

6 @ 60kg

6 @ 90kg

3 @ 120kg

3 @ 155kg

3 @ 185kg

1 @ 205kg - SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

0f @ 225kg

*Sumo Deads*

1 @ 165kg

1 @ 185kg (*Sumo PB*)

1 @ 205kg (*Sumo PB*) - SLOOOOOW

Hmmmm Sumo actually feels pretty good, might switch to Sumo for a while - Ultra Wide Box Squats should give good carryover to this, plus ROM is vastly reduced compared to normal pulls.

+ Some Biceps working upto 50kg

+ Active recovery


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 3rd Nov

*ME Upper*

*Mini Band Warmups*

*Muscle Cleans*: 2 x 15

*Face Pulls*: 2 x 15

*4in Bar Hangs*

*Flat Bench*

Bar x 20

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

80kg x 6

100kg x 3 [RPE=8]

120kg x 2 (*Raw PB*) [RPE=9]

+4in Bar Hangs

+Titan Fury 48

130kg x 2 (1B) [RPE=8]

140kg x 2 (1B) [RPE=8]

160kg x 0f (2B) [RPE=10]

150kg x 1 (2B) (*PB*) [RPE=9.5]

+4in Bar Hangs

*Close Grip Bench Drop Board Sets* [Thumbs from smooth]

120kg x 6 (3B) [RPE=8]

110kg x 6 (2B) [RPE=8]

100kg x 6 (1B) [RPE=8]

80kg x 15 [RPE=6] - Crazy Easy

*Chest Supported Rows*

40kg x 6

60kg x 6 [RPE=6]

80kg x 6 [RPE=8]

100kg x 4 [RPE=9.5]

*Power Shrugs* [From Bench]

100kg x 6 [RPE=7]

140kg x 6 [RPE=8]

160kg x 6 [RPE=9.5]

*Reverse Hypers* [Against 2xMini Bands Tripple Choked]

2 x 12 [RPE=7]


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 5th November

*ME Lower*

Very limited for time today, had to increase Time Intensity.

*Box Squats* [~ //]

+ Titan Briefs

Bar x Forever (Above //)

60kg x 5 @ 4

100kg x 5 @ 6

140kg x 5 @ 7 (RPE Increased due to minimal rest periods)

160kg x 3 @ 7.5

+ Wraps

+ Small Audience grrrr

180kg x 2 @ 8

190kg x 2 @ 9 (*Briefs PB*?)

200kg x 0f @ 9.5

Time: < 20mins

Disappointed with the 200kg fail, given more recovery time it's definately in the bag. 180kg and 190kg felt good, easy unrack, 2nd 190kg rep felt very tough for some reason.

Lower back wiped.

*Reverse Band Deadlifts* [2x Doubled Minis] (-64?) {J4}

+ Briefs still on

100kg x 5 @ 4

140kg x 4 @ 6

160kg x 2 @ 6

200kg x 1 @ 9 - Fast up, Slow Lockout

240kg x 1 @ 10 (*PB*!) Grinder at the top. Really had to strain to lock it out.

Time: < 15mins

Sat down. Nearly passed out. Lay on floor for a bit to relax lower back.

Done.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Man your training is complicated. i have no idea what any of the above means, but the weights are impressive nonetheless. good show old man.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

me either...

and i wanna see a pic of you in them thar titan pants


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> Man your training is complicated. i have no idea what any of the above means, but the weights are impressive nonetheless. good show old man.


Cheers BW. :clap2:

RPE = How heavy it felt on a scale of 1/10 or a judgement of how many reps I think I had left.

So I know a 200kg Reverse Band DL after squatting is tough, but only a little bit less tough than the 240kg.

So thats tell me even when I've Box Squatted and my lower back is fried I can still grind out the DL IF I can get it off the floor.

So when I'm going back over my workouts or planning workouts I can see exactly how heavy something felt and see how the progress is going, if I'm handling the volume and intensity etc.

For RBDL I used 2 Doubled Up Mini Bands which took a theoretical 64kg of weight away at the bottom, but deloaded I think at mid shin, so from mid shin upwards it should have been all me. J4 was J hook #4 in the Rack.

@Cal - The Titan Pants have cheeky high cut on the thigh. Very sensual :becky:


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Far out Tall, I've just caught up on your log (congrats on the progress BTW) and I have absolutley no idea what you are doing!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> Far out Tall, I've just caught up on your log (congrats on the progress BTW) and I have absolutley no idea what you are doing!!!


Sweet :becky: Confusion is where it's at.

Fire away if you have any questions :becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fri 7th November

*DE Upper + Lower*

*Low Box Squats* (Bands +34kg mm)

Bar x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 3 x 3 @ 7

120kg x 2 x 2 @ 8

140kg x 2 @ 8.5 - Too slow.

100kg x 2 x 4 @ 8

*Bench Press [Pins to 2Board]* (Bands +34kg mm)

Bar x 6

40kg x 6 @ 7

60kg x 6 x 3 @ 8

80kg x 3 x 2 @ 8.5

*Tall Press*

40kg x 3 x 2

60kg x 3 x 2 @ 8

80kg x 3 @ 8 (*PB*?)

90kg x 2 @ 9 (*PB*)

^^ Unrack still felt like I had bands attached which was weird?

*GHR* (Bands +34kg mm)

BW x 6 x 3 @ 8

BW + 20kg x 6 @ 8.5


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sunday 9th Nov

*Extra Workout*

*Rack DL Lockouts*

Pulling from base of Squat Rack. Rack Pulls are very very weak for me, I can only pull when I generate power/force from the floor.

Bar x 15 x 2

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

140kg x 5 @ 7

180kg x 3 @ 8

220kg x 3 @ 9

260kg x 2 @ 9.5 (Huge *PB*!)

300kg x 1 @10 (Huuuuge *PB*!)

270kg x 0f @ 10 - Couldn't lock it out (10% Fatigue)

*GHR*

BW x 6 x 2

BW + 25kg x 6 @ 7.5

BW + 50kg x 6 @ 8

BW + 60kg x 3 @ 9

*Lying Leg Curls*

65kg x 6 x 2 @ 6

*Glute Ham Press*

40kg x Forever (35reps+ Per Leg?)

*Reverse Hypers*

BW x Forever

BW + 2x Mini bands x 8? x 2?

+ Spine Decompression

+ Stretching


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 10th November

*ME Upper* (ish)

*Reverse Band Bench Press* [2x Doubled Minis] (-64kg?) *

* I don't think the double minis do take 64kg off at the bottom, I think it's closer to 30kg/40kg

60kg x 15 x 2

100kg x 6 x 2 (Touch and Go)

140kg x 6 @ 7 (Touch and Go)

160kg x 2 @ 8 (Touch and Go) (*PB*?)

+ Titan 48

+ Wrist Wraps

180kg (5B) x 2 @ 9 (*PB*)

190kg (5B) x 1 @ 9 (*PB*)

200kg (6B) x 1 @ 10 (*PB*)

^^^ Didn't actually have 6Boards with me, but 200kg was a good board high. 200kg felt tough, very very very tough. Clavicle aches something chronic from it.

At 5Board height the reverse bands aren't doing an awful lot, but I was too lazy to take them off and reload the bar.

Happy with the PBs, 160kg felt great, and high board presses should prep the CNS nicely to expect more weight.

*Close Grip Reverse Band Bench Press *[2x Doubled Minis] (-64kg?) (Thumbs from Smooth) *

140kg x 6 x 3 @ 9 (10% fatigue)

^^^ Each set very tough.

Done.

Time: 50mins.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah ive had aching clavicles altho from deads before..hellova feeling..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 12th November

ME Lower

Previously I would have said tonights workout was awful, but in reality it was perhaps the best 90mins I've spent recently as I learned an awful lot.

1) Video'ing your workouts is an very valuable tool. It tells you so much more than a spotter can, and can be replayed over and over again allowing you to breakdown problems and find solutions.

2) Problems you *think* you have may be a fallacy, a video will help keep you honest.

3) Workout Programming is vastly more important than just following a set routine

4) You *must* keep track of your peaks within your workout

5) Sometimes in order to make progress you just need to go back to basics

6) My glutes do not fire correctly when I get over 70% 1rm DL.

7) My DL form is truely shocking.

8) Management of volume/intensity and peaking are key.

*Deadlift *

80kg x 6

80kg x 3

120kg x 3

160kg x 0f - Double overhand grip failed halfway up (sweaty hands)

160kg x 3

200kg x 1

240kg x 0f

225kg x 0f

220kg x 0f

Glutes not firing at all over 70% 1rm, lower back rounding.

Added in some exercises + stretches to get the glutes firing.

*GHR *

BW x 10?, BW+20kg x 6?, BW + 40kg x 6?

BW + 40kg x 6?

Done.

Shouldn't have pulled tonight at all. Pulled too often - 3x in 7 days, last week (Wed + Sun) was the peak in the cycle for DL. Need to start the wave again, but form needs to be the focus and for form to improve glutes need to fire correctly.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> yeah ive had aching clavicles altho from deads before..hellova feeling..


Did you find a solution? Or just train through it / around it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it always disappeared by the next workout and yes i kinda trained thru it..oddest thing is that it happened 40kgs ago and then recently again this year at 200+..never worked it out or heard of anyone else having it..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> it always disappeared by the next workout and yes i kinda trained thru it..oddest thing is that it happened 40kgs ago and then recently again this year at 200+..never worked it out or heard of anyone else having it..


I think it's something to do with the AC joint, but I can't fathom a solution


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

back off the weights and let your body adapt at a slower rate if it doesnt go away.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fri 14th Nov

*DE/Volume Upper*

*Flat Bench @ 7*

(@7 = Keep everything to an RPE of 7, as I'm just working on technique)

40kg x 6

60kg x 5

80kg x 3 @ 7

100kg x 2 @ 8 WTF?

100kg x 1 @ 7.5 - High

+ Titan 48

120kg (5B) x 1 @ 7

120kg (5B) x 1 @ 7

120kg (4B) x 1 @ 8

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 7

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 7

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 7

100kg (3B) x 2 @ 8

100kg (2B) x 1 @ 8

Done.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 15th Nov

*DE/Volume Lower*

*Suited Squats* [75% @ 7-8]

Planned Focus on Technique.

40kg x 12

60kg x 6

80kg x 3

110kg x 3 @ 7.5 (Hmmm not happy, this shouldn't feel that heavy)

130kg x 3 @ 8.5 (Very unhappy)

140kg x 2 @ 8

150kg x 2 @ 8

+ Suit

+ Wraps

+ Adjust spot bars, touching for depth

160kg (75%) x 2 x 6(?) @ 8

*Delts and Bi's*

Lat Raises // Cable Lat Raises // Rear Delts // Smith Mili Press

Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls // Narrow Grip EZ Bar Curls // Preacher Curls

*Total Training Time*: 2h 15m.

*Notes*: Didn't feel strong at all today on Squats. You know it's going to be a bad day when 110kg feels heavy on your shoulders (bear in mind I've been doing 140kg(?) + 34kg Bands to a low box on speed day in just briefs...) Shane did a great job spotting and keeping my motivation up, cheers for that big man.

*Some adjustments*:

Saturdays are generally not a strong day for me. I'm going to switch things around and do ME Lower on Saturdays in order to become strong when I am weak.

I've also noticed that time intensity has dropped on my workouts in order to incorporate strength when I may not be feeling very strong, I will need to plan to keep this in.

I also think I'm now due for a deload. Previous deloads have been a volume deload, but still maxing out on a band assisted lift (Lightened Method). This is a weak earlier than planned, but no biggy. Exercises (and overall Volume) have dropped off in recent weeks so I think I've now peaked.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i think you're being a bit harsh on yourself fella. your squats were impressive. it ain't easy for a guy with your frame to squat deep i'm sure, but you got it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> i think you're being a bit harsh on yourself fella. your squats were impressive. it ain't easy for a guy with your frame to squat deep i'm sure, but you got it.


Not harsh, just honest :becky: Went back through my programming and I'd messed my deload weeks up something chronic :becky:

Week off this week. Then come back fighting.

How's your knee(s) feeling?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Having a week off almost drove me nuts, no tension release by hammering it at the gym. Glad to be back shifting the iron.

So implementing some new changes, lets see how these work.

*Shirted Flat Bench* (2B, Boris 4W) (75% - 85%, @8, 4-8, 5%)

**New Warmup Protocol**

70kg x 6 (45% Exercise Max)

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

+Add Shirt ("Boris" - Titan 50, Very Loose, 4 Wears)

110kg (2B) x 1 @8

120kg (2B) x 1 @ 8.5 - Felt heavy. W/U Issue?

120kg (2B) x 0f - Misgroove (Powerrack missing JPin...)

+Rejigged bench so it was sat on 3x2x25kg Plates

100kg (2B) x 1 @7

110kg (2B) x 1 @7

120kg (2B) x 1 @7 (80%) - Better

120kg (2B) x 1 x 2 @7 (80%)

125kg (2B) x 1 x 3 @ 8 (83%)

117.5kg (2B) x 1 x 2 @ 8 (5% Fatigue) (78%)

Total of 8 sets in range (75% to 85%)

Time: 50mins

*Deep Squats (PL Stance)* (~50%, @8)

100kg x 6

100kg x 2 x 3

Wrists really tired after benching, running out of time so called it a day (missed Deads)

Good session on the new protocols. I'm hoping for good things.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 22nd Nov

*Heavy Squat / Dead Assistance / Bench Assistance*

*Deep Suited Belted Squats* (1-2" < //) (75% - 90% @ 8, >12L, 10%F)

Deep Squats (~2" below Para) working in the 75% to 90% suited 1rm range, with Suit, Belt + Wraps. Working at 8RPE for more than 12 lifts, then 10% fatigue.

As before - trying to overcome not being as strong on a Saturday.

Warmup protocol as before - ~50% for 6, then single to working weight.

(Raw)

100kg x 6

120kg x 1

140kg x 1 @ 8.5 (WTF?)

140kg x 1 @ 8

160kg x 0 @ 9 - Total miss groove. Raw groove IS different to suited groove.

+ Suit + Wraps + Belt

160kg x 1 x 2 @ 7 (~75%)

167.5kg x 1 x 4 @ 7.5 (~80%)

177.5kg x 1 x 3 @ 7 (~85%) - (@7? WTF? These flew up like speed strength squats)

180kg x 1 @ 7.5 (~85%)

190kg x 1 @ 8.5 (High - 1" > //) (9%)

180kg x 1 x 4 @ 8 (~85%) (10%F)

162.5kg x 2 x 2 @ 7 (Very fast)

162.5kg x 1 @ 9 - (10%F Done)

Time: ~80mins

*Snatch Grip Deadlifts *(DL Assistance, <50% 1rm)

60kg x 6

100kg x 1 x 6

*Iso Mio Bench Press* (Raw, 2ct, 3ct)

60kg x 3 x 3 @ 7

70kg x 3 @ 8

70kg x 2 @ 8.5

70kg x 1 @ 9

Iso Mio BP done with a 2count pause on the chest, and a 3count pause at the weak point on the positive portion of the lift before exploding out of the pause. In my case the weakness is ~2board height off the chest.

Done.

Total training time: 110mins


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 24 Nov

*Heavy Bench / Squat Variation / Dead Assistance*

Was tired today. Long day at the office, not enough food.

*Shirted Bench Press* (Flat Back, 2B/3B, Yuri 8W, 85%-95%, >3, [email protected])

Shirted Bench Press using a Flat Back (no arch) - aiming to hit 3lifts or more down to 2B/3B in the 85% to 95% of my predicted 1rm (~150kg) allowing an RPE of upto @9.

70kg x 6

82.5kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

+ Titan 48 "Yuri" - 8 Wears

100g (4B) x 1

100kg (3B) x 1

112.5kg (3B) x 1

125kg (3B) x 1 (83%)

135kg (3B) x 1 (90%) @ 8

140kg (2B) x 1 (93%) @ 9

145kg (3B) x 1 (96%) @ 9

135kg (3B) x 1 @ 9

125kg (3B) x 1 @ 9

112.5kg (3B) x 1 @ 9

Mis calc on numbers slightly. Clavicle aching due to using flat back (I think).

Time: ~45mins

*20rep Rest Pause Squats*

112.5kg x 20 (10,2,4,2,2) @ 7

Time: 1min 12s

Some interesting bits. Pauses were for 1 breath, 3rd section (4reps) I adjusted lower back positioning so my back wasn't as vertical and it felt like 30% of the weight had disappeared. While pauses were for 1 breath I was gassed at the end of it and had to sit down for 5mins and catch my breath. I hold my breath during bench/squats anyway so wonder if this has given some carryover?

*Snatch Grip Dead/Shrugs from Bench*

112.5kg x 1 x 10 @ 9 - Just plain tired by this point.

Overall happy with the session.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what supps are caning currently dude?

btw lol i got 3000 posts before you...

has the whore stopped plying her trade?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> what supps are caning currently dude?
> 
> btw lol i got 3000 posts before you...
> 
> has the whore stopped plying her trade?


I've been really lazy at the moment. I've been caning the bacon and cheese butties in the morning PMSL :becky:

But no supps at the mo - ran out of protein, buy the odd shake from the gym - I know I need to start back on the fish oils


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no more gakic etc then lol

been tempted to try a cycle?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Tall,

Sounds good progress mate, just read "I hold my breath during the positive portion of bench and squats", that's a bad habit you need to drop, I had some right issues rupturing blood vessels doing exactly that, I know it's natural to do so while straining but you raise your blood pressure hugely, doing so I've ruptured blood vessels in my eyes, bowel (not pretty) and capillaries in my head and shoulders and also blacked out under 265K raw and ripped all the hair out of the back of my head all from holding my breath. Get used to forcibly breathing out it makes no difference to your strength and totally removes the issue.

I don't know the current thinking but 20 reps on squat requires a good level of fitness, we used to include targeted cardio work , including sprints with timed reduced rest, and 75 reps on squat with 80% of best power clean....

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> no more gakic etc then lol
> 
> been tempted to try a cycle?


Gakic I liked :becky: However a strong pre workout coffe, a slap around the face, and some smelling salts works just as well :becky:

No where near natty potential yet Mr Cal.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Hi Tall,
> 
> Sounds good progress mate, just read "I hold my breath during the positive portion of bench and squats", that's a bad habit you need to drop, I had some right issues rupturing blood vessels doing exactly that, I know it's natural to do so while straining but you raise your blood pressure hugely, doing so I've ruptured blood vessels in my eyes, bowel (not pretty) and capillaries in my head and shoulders and also blacked out under 265K raw and ripped all the hair out of the back of my head all from holding my breath. Get used to forcibly breathing out it makes no difference to your strength and totally removes the issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr P. Duely noted.

I added the 20reppers in for some GPP, need to add in Phosphate Sprints too. 75rep Squats sounds evil! :axe:

Not power cleaned for a while - form was rubbish, got 70kg or 80kg I think. Not alot.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

try 75 reps with 50 - 60K mate you won't get there the first few times - do so as a completely seperate cardio workout, they are evil. prepare to enter the darkness....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> try 75 reps with 50 - 60K mate you won't get there the first few times - do so as a completely seperate cardio workout, they are evil. prepare to enter the darkness....


Is that rest pause or non stop? ATG or just comp depth?

Did you get everything sorted the other week?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Wed 26th Nov

*Heavy Squats / Heavy Back / Light Bench Assist*

*Heavy Suited Belted Squats* (Sergey 4W, 1R >100% @9)

Numbers from Saturdays session indicated my 1rm had moved slightly, was well rested and fed today and felt strong.

100kg x 6

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

160kg x 1 @ 7 - Bar felt heavy on shoulders, adjusted positioning and it flew up.

+ Belt, +Wraps + Titan Squat Suit "Sergey" 4 Wears

160kg x 1

180kg x 1 @ 7

200kg x 1 @ 8 - Nice! Flew up! Rested 10mins.

220kg x 2 @ 9 (*PB*!)

1st rep was ~2in high, 5sec pause and adjust positioning and hit depth *just* on 2nd rep.

Really impressed they were @9 - def more in the tank.

*Heavy Back - Hammer Grip Lat Pulldowns*

Glutes/legs aching from squats, decided to go mad on the Lat Pulldowns.

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

190kg x 4 (*PB*)

*Bench Assist - Iso Mio Bench Press (2ct, 3ct)*

*- Decline* - 60kg x 6

*- Flat* - 60kg x 6

Clavicle aching. Will rest up on bench for a lil bit.


----------



## winger1466867945 (Sep 13, 2008)

You sure have gotten stronger Tall! :clap2:

Great job and keep up the good work!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 29th Nov

Resting clavicle (so no bench) and ran out of time to do back.

*Heavy Belted Suited Squats + Bands* (Sergey 5W, +34kg [2xMini Bands], 75% - 90%, @ 7-8, >6L)

Note: Not counting band tension in %s, bands set to minimal tension at bottom, assuming @34kg at top.

More than 6 lifts in the 75% - 90% range, with a 7-8 RPE.

100kg x 6 + Bands

100kg x 1 + Bands (Re-adjust band position)

140kg x 1 + Bands

150kg x 1 + Bands

+ Sergey (5 Wears), +Wraps, +Belt

160kg x 1 + Bands

167.5kg x 1 @ 7 (75%) + Bands

180kg x 1 @ 7 (82%) + Bands

182.5kg x 1 @8 (83%) + Bands

185kg x 1 @8 (84%) + Bands

187.5kg x 1 @8 (85%) + Bands (*PB**)

190kg x 1 @8 (86%) + Bands (*PB**)

192.5kg x 1 @8 (87%) + Bands (*PB**)

195kg x 1 @8.5 (89%) + Bands (*PB**). Done.

Time: 80mins

Pleased with todays session. Over coming my struggle to train heavy on a Sat. Assuming band calcs are correct I hit 4 PBs over normal squat, but they would be PBs for that exercise either way.

Think I've had a peak in recovery this week as a result of extra recovery activities (Massage, Steam Room, Jaccuzi, Stretching, Rest, Dropping Friday AM Session) which has translated nicely to a slight increase in strength.

Introduction of carbs during workout (~50g - ~100g) seems to also be helping keep RPE in check on a Saturday.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mon 1st Dec

Last session before I'm away for a number of weeks. So no real format to todays session, had a few bits to try though.

*Shirted Flat Bench* (Yuri 9wears)

1st run out on heavy bench for a while...

70kg x 6

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

+ Yuri

110kg (5B) x 1

120kg (5B) x 1

130kg (5B) x 1

140kg (5B) x 1 @ 7

140kg (3B) x 1 @ 8

140kg (Touch) x 1 x 2 @ 9

130kg (Touch) x 1 @ 9

130kg (3B) x 1 x 2 @ 9

Time: 55mins

@9s were caused by my left clavicle still not being right, and a slight shoulder niggle from swimming the day before.

Right side felt strong - left side however did not.

Muscle fibres in left shoulder feel very knotted (over compensating for clavicle?) will try and get sorted in next 3/4 weeks.

*Suited High Bar Oly Squats Against Clock *(Sergey 5wears, T:20mins)

100kg x 6

130kg x 1

150kg x 1

+ Sergey, + Wraps

150kg x 1 @ 7

160kg x 1 @ 8 (?? - Rest period too short)

170kg x 1 @ 6.5 - (Better, increased rest)

180kg x 1 @ 7

185kg x 1 @ 7

190kg x 1 @ 8

195kg x 1 @ 8.5

Time: 21mins

High bar oly squats added a totally different feel to squatting.

195kg would be a PB for time (failed 190kg T<15mins last time)

So some adjustments to make, but overall happy.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Sat 27th Dec

First session back in 3 weeks, was aiming for 500lb (227.5kg) Squat today, but no strict guidelines just a getting back into it session.

*Suited Belted Squats* (Sergey, 6wears)

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

140kg x 1

+ Sergey

160kg x 1

+ Belt, + Wraps

180kg x 1 @ 8 RPE / 9 RT - Great form

200kg x 1 @ 8.5 / 8 - form starting to slip

217.5kg x 0.5 (Partial) @ 9.5 / 6 - Shocking form, only managed a partial.

210kg x 1 @ 9 / 6 - Struggled at the bottom. Had to GM the weight up.

4 lifts between 80% and 95%, not bad for a first session back.

Add in some new bits:

220kg x 3 Fast Partials - Really explosive partials overloading the top section of the lift.

240kg x 3 Fast Partials + 4 second Neg.

Fairly happy with the 240kg. Didn't quite hit my 500lb squat, but not a bad days session.

*Hammer Strength Lat Pulldowns*

6 x 100kg

6 (x 3) @ 150kg

*Close Grip Bench Press* (Inch from Smooth)

- Working on Technique, greasing the groove

12 x 60kg

8 x 60kg + 2x Iso Mio

8 x 60kg + 1x 10s Static Hold + 2x Iso Mio

+ Steam Room, Jacuzzi, Alternate Shower Therapy


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nothing like a nice easy session after 3 weeks off lol I bet you're aching mate!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Nothing like a nice easy session after 3 weeks off lol I bet you're aching mate!!


I have a nice amount of DOMS :becky:

Worst DOMS was when I did 25mins of Barbell Complexes on holiday. 36 sets of 6 in 25 mins with ~90kg on a bar. That made me ache!!:becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Not updated in forever.

Notable lifts:

180kg Close Grip Bench to a 3Board. Shirted with Reverse Bands.

305kg Squat to Comp Depth. Suited + Wraps with Reverse Bands.

262.5kg Squat to Comp Depth. Suited + Wraps.

Notable Injuries:

Torn RC (again...)

Tendonitis in forearms (still...)


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

lol think you've got me there on the longest gap on updates . the weights are coming on mate but that RC is nasty. are you pulling down on the squat bar - was always the cause of my tendonitis - is it JJB you train at?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> lol think you've got me there on the longest gap on updates . the weights are coming on mate but that RC is nasty. are you pulling down on the squat bar - was always the cause of my tendonitis - is it JJB you train at?


TBH I've had tendonitis in the forearms for ages, I don't pull down on the squat bar though. Shanes told me a different way to train arms which doesn't aggravate the tendonitis.

I do alot of lockout type work on bench - 2Board/3Board/Reverse Bands etc so I think forearms take alot of strain. TBH I think that made my forearms grow more than deadlifts did.

I'll get around to getting it fixed :becky:

Oh and for anyone who's not had an ice bath yet - try it. Super fast recovery if you can manage it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> Not updated in forever.
> 
> Notable lifts:
> 
> ...


Just missed a 3Board 180kg Shirted Close Grip bench the other day.

I should be good for 200kg+ with reverse bands.

Cant bench normal at the moment though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you should put a vid up so we can see what you get up to with those bands


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> you should put a vid up so we can see what you get up to with those bands


Just look on YouTube...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

**** me that looked hard work


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Tall you look different on video my friend.

anyway, next up......


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Bodyworks said:


> Tall you look different on video my friend.
> 
> anyway, next up......


i belive the camera adds 20lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FAT BOY said:


> i belive the camera adds 20lbs


The camera add 20lbs and removes head hair.

If you go see Shane in the flesh he weighs about 140lbs, has a full head of hair and a porno tasche.

Try and take a photo and he's gained 20lbs and lost his hair.

It's like a cross between Oxys and Winny.:becky:


----------

